# Argentinian Primera 17-19 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2008)

Argentinos Juniors v Huracan

17/10/2008 23:00 BST
  1.95 3.20 3.60 All Bets (13) 
Estudiantes v Gimnasia J

18/10/2008 01:15 BST
  1.50 3.60 6.50 All Bets (13) 
Colon v Independiente

18/10/2008 20:10 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (13) 
San Lorenzo v San Martin de Tucuman

18/10/2008 22:20 BST
  1.533 3.50 6.00 All Bets (13) 
Tigre v Lanus

18/10/2008 22:45 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (13) 
Arsenal S. v Velez Sarsfield

19/10/2008 01:10 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (13)


----------

